# Spot on the nose



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Mi tinctorius brazil have a white spot on the nose, It eat nornally but it (spot) seem to be growing...

The black spot next to the white one is a coconut trace, dont worry


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

has it been tehre all along or did it just appear?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

just incase you were wondering looks, like a male ya got there
-but yeah I'm interested in the white spot like Julio said, has it been there all along? If it just appeared, it could just be a nose rub


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

haven been since 2 or 3 days.... thank you I'll monitor it


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wiji said:


> haven been since 2 or 3 days.... thank you I'll monitor it


have not seen what? teh frog? or the spot?


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

excuse me, i dont speak english very well and I cant undertand you. The spot is there since 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

has he been jumping and hitting the top of the vivarium? looks liek some sort of abrassion


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont mean to steal the thread, but my frog i just got (vent) has been jumping and hitting the acryilic lid. Is this bad?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes it is, the frog can bruise and hurt himself and it can lead to a skin infection among other things and eventually even lead to death.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG.. thats scary. I dont think it is doing it anymore. but when i first introduced it to the viv it went straight to the top and started jumping at the roof. How can i prevent this.. if possible?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just give them a lot of hiding areas, leaf litter and all.


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

the spot is growing. Im scared... what can i do?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

You should talk to Dr. Frye, search his name and then pm or email him.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if its growing, it sounds like some sort of abscess, but contact a vet to make sure.


----------

